# Tage zählen (Gegenteil von Countdown)



## Sprite (3. November 2003)

Ich bin erst ein Anfänger was PHP angeht, so wollte ich gerade ein Script erarbeiten, bin aber gescheitert, da ich nicht weiß, wie ich anfangen soll.

Was ich gerne haben möchte:

Ein PHP-Script das berechnet und ausgibt, wieviele Tage seit dem dd.mm.yyyy (was ich im Script gerne angeben würde) bis [heute] vergangen sind. Ich weiß nicht was besser ist... per date() oder time()? Kann mir da vielleicht einer helfen?
Absoluter Luxus wäre ja wenn ich das im echo hätte: X Tage, X Minuten und X Sekunden ... aber da weiß ich ja nichtmal ansatzweise, wie ich das lösen sollte...

Ich habe per Such-Funktion im MySQL-Forum was gefunden... aber das waren nur Befehle, die mir überhaupt nichts gesagt haben...


----------



## SepteraCore (3. November 2003)

Die Differenz aus dem aktuellen Timestamp und dem vergangenen Timestamp ergibt die Sekunden die dazwischen liegen. Wenn es nur um Tage (Stunden, Minuten, Sekunden) geht, dann kannst du es so machen.

```
$Sekunden = $time() - $mktime(1,2,3,11,3,2002); // Erstellt den Timestamp für den 3.11.2002 um 1:02 Uhr  und 3 Sekunden
$Minuten = $Sekunden / 60;
$Stunden = $Minuten / 60;
$Tage = $Stunden / 24;
```
Als Ergebnis erhält man hierbei jedoch wahrscheinlich nicht ganze Zahlen, deshalb lohnt es sich evtl. vor der ausgabe mit floor() abzurunden. (Abrunden deshalb, da wenn 2,7 Tage z.b. herauskommen erst 2 komplette Tage vergangen sind)


----------



## Sprite (4. November 2003)

Danke für den guten Denkanstoß !

Ich kannte den Befehl mktime() noch nicht. Da kann man ja das Datum hervorragend genau angeben.

Läuft jetzt und zählt schön die Tage/Stunden/Minuten/Sekunden .


----------

